# Tips To Make Good Porridge?



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Any tips guys I just can't make adecent bowl of porridge for sh!t. Either to thick or too watery haha. HELP! Lol.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

if you think it is too water add some milk, and also add a pinch of salt ok if you dont use suger you can use a bit of dextrose to flavout, you can get away with that in the morning.......


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Its hard to tell don't you think as it always thickens up when you turn the heat off. I have to have some sugar with it as its pretty awful without it lol.

It wasn't to bad this morning though.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

The pinch of salt makes all the difference!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

60grams of oats

2 scoops of extreme mass(vanilla fudge)

300ml of milk

All done in a blender so much easier to consume!!

How people eat 100g of oats from a bowl I will never know!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You just drink that franki?


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

I just poor boiling water just over the oats before bed and give it a stir. Then when I get up i stir in my Extreme whey and flax oil


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

franki3 said:


> 60grams of oats
> 
> 2 scoops of extreme mass(vanilla fudge)
> 
> ...


x 2 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

1 cup oats (approx 100g) and 1.5 cups of water. Micro for 3 mins 40 sec then stir in about 100ml of milk to soften it back up. On weekends I add a bit of honey as a treat!!! Ha.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> You just drink that franki?


Yes mate like a shake tastes ok really so much easier than eating them out of a bowl!....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Doesn't it all sink to the bottom of the shaker and taste clumpy?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Doesn't it all sink to the bottom of the shaker and taste clumpy?


Use a blender first to break the oats down then it's not so bad.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

ill give it a blast in the morning.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Doesn't it all sink to the bottom of the shaker and taste clumpy?


No mate as dorsey said once you blend you can't even taste the oats it's like a smoothie!!!

If it had lumps then it wouldn't go anywhere near my lips lol

Vanilla fudge helps aswell soooooo nice!!!


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

If youre making porridge in the morning but cant get the consistency right you probs need to think about what its consistency will be like if you leave it to stand for a minute after its had chance to cool down a little bit.

If you take a bowl of porridge out of the microwave that has been done right, itll usually look slightly too runny at that moment in time, but give it 2 minutes to stand and itll congeal and be the right consistency, leave it longer and itll go thick. Just time it so you dont wait too long!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers guys. Just blended my oats and protein and it was like a smoothie cheers dudes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

just water and maple syrup is all you need add a banana


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i have porridge every morning, dead easy follow this and you cant go wrong.

pinch of salt, half a cup of porridge, half a cup of water, half a cup of milk, bring to boil then simmer for 5 min.

if you want a bigger serving add more porridge but increase the water and milk accordingly.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Er, I thought this was a wind up thread but apparently not!

Jordan, do you have a microwave? Oats are really hard to fcuk up in a microwave but if you're still having issues get some oats so simple, if you still can't nail it buy Oatibix.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

im quite bad, i make my porridge with skimmed milk so a little less healthy, when i make it with water it tastes of absolutely nothing. the way i do it is, pinch of salt, 1/2 cup of oats, 1 and 1/2 half cups of ss milk a bloody big hand full of sultanas and put it on the hob and cook till it thickens up, don't stop stirring it or it will go black and stick to the pan. i should warn you it takes a fair while, but if i do it, i do it in bulk and just reheat what i want.

iv tried it in the microwave and it never seems to taste as nice.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

100 Grams oats in a bowl, 200ml Milk, Little sugar, job done. Not particularly nice but necessary for nutritional needs

Is that even porridge lol ?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> 100 Grams oats in a bowl, 200ml Milk, Little sugar, job done. Not particularly nice but necessary for nutritional needs
> 
> Is that even porridge lol ?


thats a big serving, but youre bulking so its cool. do you not add a pinch of salt?

i ran out of porridge this morning, gutted.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

100g oats micro'd in water then mixed with 200ml liquid egg whites and 1 scoop protein - the only way to start the day!!!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice thread. I always have similar problems when making porridge, lol


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

i just use the instant oats fine powder from one of the bulk stores and just drink it down with a protien shake. yum yum, it does work out quit pricey though compared to normal porridge.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

DANthirty said:


> i just use the instant oats fine powder from one of the bulk stores and just drink it down with a protien shake. yum yum, it does work out quit pricey though compared to normal porridge.


never tried it with protein shake before, i got some instant stuff a while ago cos i cant always be bothered in the mornings, i had one spoon full and the rest is still sitting in the back of the cereal cupboard, i know it cliché but it really did just taste like paper maché, ill give it a try with the shake though assuming the oats haven't come to life after being back there for so long


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol still not sure how people struggle to make porrige?!?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

doggy said:


> thats a big serving, but youre bulking so its cool. do you not add a pinch of salt?
> 
> i ran out of porridge this morning, gutted.


You know I've never even considered a pinch of salt, would it make it taste better? Salt rather than sugar? With cold milk?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

aye salt takes the blandnest away.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I dont taste bland when you put sugar in it!...i'll use honey sometimes for change to


----------

